# Rent a room?



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all! I am moving to Australia for a year in just over a month. I think I've decided that I want to live near Brisbane, maybe Townsville or somewhere on the Gold Coast. I plan on working for up to 6 months, but also plan on traveling quite a bit. In the US we have craigslist. com, which makes finding a rent a room or roommate VERY easy. I haven't found any wide range website like that for Australia or the Brisbane area. I'm trying to go the cheapest route at first and would like to just rent a room, not really an apartment for a long time. Any ideas on where to find any websites like? I like the idea of couch surfing, but will need something a little more full time.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
You can try:
Flatmatefinders.com.au
Gumtree.com.au
Flatmates.com.au
Easyroommate.com

I can only vouch for the first however.


----------



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Bear, just was I was looking for!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

No worries


----------



## bellaoa5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Maloneyk said:


> Hello all! I am moving to Australia for a year in just over a month. I think I've decided that I want to live near Brisbane, maybe Townsville or somewhere on the Gold Coast. I plan on working for up to 6 months, but also plan on traveling quite a bit. In the US we have craigslist. com, which makes finding a rent a room or roommate VERY easy. I haven't found any wide range website like that for Australia or the Brisbane area. I'm trying to go the cheapest route at first and would like to just rent a room, not really an apartment for a long time. Any ideas on where to find any websites like? I like the idea of couch surfing, but will need something a little more full time.


Maloneyk This might help you.. just check it dude..

HappyHouseHolidayHomes[.]com

At the moment our rates are:
* M-Th $85.00 p/night
* Fr-Sun $110.00 p/night
* Public Holidays slightly high

I just posted it if incase you are interested to have a vacation in Wonthaggi, Gippsland, Vic.


----------



## blueng (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish I can post someting..looking for home for rent..= =


----------



## maxelford (Feb 12, 2012)

i am new here i am confused


----------



## Thunderer (Feb 5, 2012)

You might also want to check out Realestate.com.au
It's mostly from real estate agents, but it has an excellent catalogue of property for rent, including flat/house share, studios, single bedroom flats/units, etc. You have the added benefit of searching via a map, so if you were looking for something near the beach, or the centre (CBD) of a town, it helps a lot.

Cheers.


----------

